# Moving my horse to Majorca



## Lulu75 (Jun 16, 2012)

We are looking at moving to Majorca next year and we have friends out there so most information we need we are getting from them. The small problem is they are not horsey at all.
Obviously I will need a form of livery yard which ive found a few by searching on google but could do with more info such as livery costs, Farriers, vets, feed etc and what do they do for grazing?
Does anyone have experience of taking there horse abroad and how have they found there horse adapting.
Thanks all!!!


----------



## 2ladies (Feb 7, 2008)

Lulu75 said:


> We are looking at moving to Majorca next year and we have friends out there so most information we need we are getting from them. The small problem is they are not horsey at all.
> Obviously I will need a form of livery yard which ive found a few by searching on google but could do with more info such as livery costs, Farriers, vets, feed etc and what do they do for grazing?
> Does anyone have experience of taking there horse abroad and how have they found there horse adapting.
> Thanks all!!!


Thought about taking mine to Estepona. However, decided against it. Many yards don't do turnout.

Varying opinions as to horses not having immunity to certain diseases and one said that most develop sweet itch!! Others say its rubbish.

You WILL need a very good fly rug. Livery seems to be about the same price as the UK - you need to contact a few yards in the area you are going to live and find out what's what. They will tell you all costs, vaccinations etc. Better to try to find a yard where there are other expats who speak English.


----------



## shelleps (Oct 10, 2012)

hi

have you moved your horse to Majorca?/ im looking into it at the moment as we are hoping to move there next year. would love to hear your experience xx


----------



## 111KAB (Aug 3, 2012)

In terms of getting your horse to the Island speak to either Gareth Webb (UK) or Bill Webb (Mallorca) of Webbs Transport. Once you have sorted out transport advise which part of the Island you are likely to live in.


----------

